# [SOLVED] Sony Vegas Pro 8.0- Fails to initiate properly



## gonzojam (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm an avid video editor who has made a change from Movie Maker to Vegas Pro 8.0. The program has worked for me before numerous times until just recently. Now when I tried to open it, it won't open properly. A error box wrote the error number as 0xc0150002. Windows Vista, my Operating System, also says these:

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	vegas80.exe
Application Version:	8.0.0.260
Application Timestamp:	48c7daa4
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4791a7a6
Exception Code:	c0150002
Exception Offset:	00009cac
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	9d13
Additional Information 2:	1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8
Additional Information 3:	9d13
Additional Information 4:	1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8

I have tried letting Windows check for a solution online and it still wouldn't work. What is wrong and what should I do?:4-dontkno


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 8.0- Fails to initiate properly*

This thread
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vclanguage/thread/036ca241-ba44-47d8-a6da-7c96d521bad3
suggests to go to this FAQ
http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408061

It's all greek to me (naturally!) but from the little I could make it out, maybe it's something about file version numbers.
Anyway since it talks a lot about Visual C++, I'd try installing the runtimes
http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/...75-3B97-4AB7-A40D-3802B2AF5FC2&displaylang=en (2008 SP1)
http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/...D9-AE1A-4A14-984D-389C36F85647&displaylang=en (2005 SP1)
(they're fairly small downloads, so the hassle should be minimal, even if it doesn't work)


----------



## gonzojam (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 8.0- Fails to initiate properly (SOLVED!)*

Thanks for suggesting something about Visual C++. I did tinkered around. It turned out the pack was corrupt so I reinstalled it.


----------

